# Looking for a good and affordable film school in Europe



## kdh

Hello everyone,
I'm swiss and I currently live in Geneva.

I graduated from high school and I also I spent 9 month in a Visual Arts school in Switzerland. 

I'd like to do a film school and I don't want to stay in Switzerland for that. 

Given that we make connections in the country where we study, I already know that I don't want to study in Switzerland, France or Belgium.

Let me also precise that I only speak french and English.

Because USA seem to be complicated because you can't work without a green card, I think it leaves england, and maybe scandinavian countries (I really like scandinavian films danish especially so it's an option that interests me).

I'm open to suggestion as long as the courses are taught in english (of course it goes without saying that french works for me but considering the countries I eleminated I don't think it's relevant).

I'm looking for an affordable school (max 10000 EUR per year), considering I will have additional expenses
(accomodation, food, etc).

So far I found two schools which seem to be ok for the cost: 

-SAE institute London, but I've read a lot of very bad reviews about it but it was about the audio section, I didn't find anything about the film making diploma so If anyone knows something.

-The Lodz film school in poland, which cost 10000 Eur per year and looks quite interesting (but too late for this year).

So if anyone has experiences to share about a good school (where we learn techincal aspects of this profession) and where the cost looks reasonnable, I'm looking forward to hear from you.


Thanks


----------



## suenos53

I posted an article on the "top 25 film schools"

Check out The National Film and Television School in England (higher tuition than you wanted but maybe there are scholarship)
La Femis in Paris
The National Film and Television School in Prague is good but way more expensive than you wanted.


----------



## Chris W

There's a good new article on this site about this:









						The 12 Best International Film Schools
					

The best film schools outside of the US



					www.filmschool.org


----------

